# Rally Monkey



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

What ever parent made their kid dress up like a monkey at the Angels game should be called in by Social services. :lol: 

That rally monkey thing is funny.


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Have you seen the rules for the Rally Monkey? Yes, there are rules now to when it can make an appearance. It's cool! I was at the game when it started against San Francisco in June of 2000. Rally monkeys are all over my place. Even one on this PC. Go Angels!!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I am going to call the SPCA and PETA.


----------



## razorbackfan (Aug 18, 2002)

PETA? People Eating Tasty Animals.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

As long as stunning supermodels and actresses embrace PETA and continue to shun fur coats for their birthday suits in clever advertising campaigns, I'm all for PETA and what they stand for.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

You mean like this one............

http://www.ananova.com/images/news/petaad_charlotteross410x241.jpg


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Geronimo _
> *You mean like this one............
> 
> http://www.ananova.com/images/news/petaad_charlotteross410x241.jpg *


Precisely!  I don't know a single animal anywhere that would object to something like that.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Im with you guys...I just became a PETA fan.....LOL


----------



## razorbackfan (Aug 18, 2002)

I wish MY partner looked like her!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Where do I sign up? :lol:


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Rally caps were OK (not the Braves' version).

Stupid, friggin Rally Monkey. 

(Didn't I post this in some other forum????)



A Rally "Mickey" or Rally "Mouse" would have made more sense in Anaheim.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

ESPN has a Sports Nation poll up ...

http://espn.go.com/mlb/columns/caple_jim/1445560.html

"What is the greatest reason for the Angels success?"

38% say Rally Monkey.
33% say hitting.
11% say bullpen.
Rest of votes splits between starting pitching, destiny, and new red unis.

That's the negative side of the Rally Monkey. These guys have worked hard to get into the world series and 38% give a majority of the credit to the monkey.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Something similar happened last season with the Boston Bruins on the UPN38 7th player award night. For those not familiar with the 7th player award, it's voted on by the fans and awarded every year to the Boston Bruin player who most goes above and beyond the call of duty exceeding all normally aspirated expectations. Last season, the fans turned it into a popularity contest awarding it to Bill Guerin who had 41 goals or so which was a great season by all means, but I think most true hockey purists felt it was more of a direct message sent to management to resign him in the offseason or else they were going to take their hearts and wallets elsewhere. A guy like Brian Rolston or Glen Murray was much more deserving of the new vehicle and esteemed honor in my opinion.


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by John Corn _
> *ESPN has a Sports Nation poll up ...
> 
> http://espn.go.com/mlb/columns/caple_jim/1445560.html
> ...


OMG. The rally monkey is just a gimmick. Much like the thundersticks, terrible towel in Pittsburgh, hankies in Minnesota, women hogs in Washington, D.C. How can a rally monkey be responsible for the 2nd best bullpen in the AL? How can the rally monkey be responsible for the hitters which are leading the AL in hitting? That's stupid!

My vote is for the pitching (espeically the bullpen) and Scioscia's style of managing. Angels hit and ran alot this year along with the squeeze plays. I haven't seen that many plays of those since the Mauch era.

You can't have a $20.00 rally monkey be responsible for the World Series title? It might of gotten the fans in the seats to root for the Angels all the way throughout the Golden West, but it certainly wasn't responsible for X's grand slams in extra innings this year and all of the great hitting and pitching moves that were accomplished.

That's a stupid poll done by the same company that owns both ESPN and the Halos. ESPN should be happy that they get free tickets for the World Series and that's it. We don't need any stupid polls about a monkey. The monkey is for the fans like me, not the players!


----------

